# best broadband package



## Brookner (15 Oct 2009)

Could anyone advise me on a broadband package? I dont have a home phone so would looking for a package without a landline connection. Also the package would only be for surfing the internet?
Any ideas of plans much appreciated


----------



## packard (15 Oct 2009)

Currently on 3 myself and find it great, but you should look into this new crowd IMAGINE, they look like they are going to rock the country with this new broadband they are bringing out.


----------



## Locke (15 Oct 2009)

Imagine does look good. Hopefully they get up and running soon.

Off Topic, but I see it's now a legal right in Finland to have fast broadband, with 100mbs by 2015?

http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/2009/10/finland_broadba.html


----------



## Marietta (8 Nov 2009)

I have been reading up on imagine wimax, do people think they will be a good deal?  They are promising no line rental and superfast broadband deals.  I have registered my details and they have told me it is coming to my area soon.  I resent having to pay eircom 25 euro each month if I can get it from this crowd for free but I wonder if there is a catch

http://www.imagine.ie/wimax-splash/index.html


----------

